# What do you think of a pistol grip?



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice hack using the boiling water to resize the grip! But personally I'm not really a fan of pistol grips on blowguns in general, are they really that much more accurate?


----------



## Abishai (4 mo ago)

I thought about putting one on mine. It just feels like a more natural hand position to run a pistol grip forward than my hand around the tube.


----------



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)

I like having one on my Blowgun
Though I don't always use it


----------

